# New setup, tips?



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

I like Cartels for freestyle but that's a personal preference (I've got them on a Custom).

For boots, BUY THE ONES THAT FIT!!!


----------



## jester0110 (Aug 14, 2013)

Another quick unrelated question..I know Mr Nice Guy replaced Love only a couple years ago..how come it isn't on Burton's website? Has it been discontinued already?


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

Fyi- the channel does not restrict you to only est bindings. Most brands include or offer a channel mounting disc including the Burton reflex bindings. Buying nonest bindings will give you more options and versatility.


----------



## jester0110 (Aug 14, 2013)

I was looking at all bindings but I got a great deal on Burton Custom EST bindings. So far I have

Burton Mr Nice Guy
Burton Custom EST Bindings

Would it matter if I got boots that were a bit stiffer? Like a 6 or 7? Because I think both my board and bindings are in the 4-5 flex rating.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

jester0110 said:


> I was looking at all bindings but I got a great deal on Burton Custom EST bindings. So far I have
> 
> Burton Mr Nice Guy
> Burton Custom EST Bindings
> ...


The reason you got a "great deal" on those bindings is because they're junk. If you were bound and determined to stick with Burton, you should've gotten some Cartels or Malavitas.


----------



## DCsnow (Aug 26, 2013)

linvillegorge said:


> The reason you got a "great deal" on those bindings is because they're junk. If you were bound and determined to stick with Burton, you should've gotten some Cartels or Malavitas.


yeah unfortunately anything below the cartel pricepoint gets sketchy on the build quality


----------



## jester0110 (Aug 14, 2013)

Haha well thanks for the quick replies..I just cancelled the order. Looking to get Malavita's


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

DCsnow said:


> yeah unfortunately anything below the cartel pricepoint gets sketchy on the build quality


:icon_scratch::icon_scratch::icon_scratch:


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

linvillegorge said:


> The reason you got a "great deal" on those bindings is because they're junk. If you were bound and determined to stick with Burton, you should've gotten some Cartels or Malavitas.


On what basis do you say that. "Lower end" Burton bindings esp. the Mission and Customs have pretty much the same solid construction (other than slightly lower end ratchets), just fewer features.

Hint: If dcsnow says the same thing, it is time to re-consider your post


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I stand by my post. Customs are junk.


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

linvillegorge said:


> I stand by my post. Customs are junk.


Not arguing (although I disagree). Just curious why you think so/in what way you think that they are inferior?


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Just go to the store and look at them. They just feel cheap as shit. For not much more you can be in a pair of Cartels. They just seem like they were put out to hit a price point IMO.


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

hktrdr said:


> On what basis do you say that. "Lower end" Burton bindings esp. the Mission and Customs have pretty much the same solid construction (other than slightly lower end ratchets), just fewer features.
> 
> Hint: If dcsnow says the same thing, it is time to re-consider your post


this is a little more true for ladies bindings - citizens for example have toe straps not caps vs rest of the burton ladies line has caps and nicer straps (as well as better ratchets).


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

linvillegorge said:


> Just go to the store and look at them. They just feel cheap as shit. For not much more you can be in a pair of Cartels. They just seem like they were put out to hit a price point IMO.


In a similar way the fit and finish of a Toyota Yaris is of a much lower quality than a Lexus LS, however both of them will likely last 300+ thousand kms without major repairs.

Obviously the more expensive bindings are better built, smoother ratchets, more comfortable straps, stiffer, etc. But I think the cheap 'ole Custom will likely last just about as long as the rest of the Burton line-up.

That said, I tried Customs and couldn't ride them. I'm too used to driving Lexus'! :yahoo:


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

poutanen said:


> In a similar way the fit and finish of a Toyota Yaris is of a much lower quality than a Lexus LS, however both of them will likely last 300+ thousand kms without major repairs.
> 
> Obviously the more expensive bindings are better built, smoother ratchets, more comfortable straps, stiffer, etc. But I think the cheap 'ole Custom will likely last just about as long as the rest of the Burton line-up.
> 
> That said, I tried Customs and couldn't ride them. I'm too used to driving Lexus'! :yahoo:


maybe that's my problem :dunno:


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

linvillegorge said:


> maybe that's my problem :dunno:


If that's the case I know exactly what you mean. Bought a used board with 2012 Customs on it. Took it for a cruise and just found they were too soft, ratchets too clunky, and straps too hurty! lol

But as for build quality, I think they'd be fine for a noob. Past a first setup though I'd go for something stiffer and more comfy.


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

poutanen said:


> In a similar way the fit and finish of a Toyota Yaris is of a much lower quality than a Lexus LS, however both of them will likely last 300+ thousand kms without major repairs.
> 
> Obviously the more expensive bindings are better built, smoother ratchets, more comfortable straps, stiffer, etc. But I think the cheap 'ole Custom will likely last just about as long as the rest of the Burton line-up.
> 
> That said, I tried Customs and couldn't ride them. I'm too used to driving Lexus'! :yahoo:


Completely agree with that - that was exactly my point.



poutanen said:


> If that's the case I know exactly what you mean. Bought a used board with 2012 Customs on it. Took it for a cruise and just found they were too soft, ratchets too clunky, and straps too hurty! lol
> 
> But as for build quality, I think they'd be fine for a noob. Past a first setup though I'd go for something stiffer and more comfy.


Again, exactly that - no question that the lower end bindings have inferior appearance/tech/features/comfort (exception: 12-13 and 13-14 Missions which still have my favorite Burton highback), but there is nothing that leads me to believe that they are of inferior construction/production quality.

BTW, didn't Shaun White ride Customs on occasion?


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

Lamps said:


> this is a little more true for ladies bindings - citizens for example have toe straps not caps vs rest of the burton ladies line has caps and nicer straps (as well as better ratchets).


Yes, good point.

BTW, I believe the Citizen toe straps are also meant to be two way (over the top or cap) capable, but they sure do not look impressive. Same for the Stilleto and Scribe - slightly better, but still not Gettagrip caps.


----------



## Winter_Lion (Nov 30, 2016)

hktrdr said:


> Yes, good point.
> 
> BTW, I believe the Citizen toe straps are also meant to be two way (over the top or cap) capable, but they sure do not look impressive. Same for the Stilleto and Scribe - slightly better, but still not Gettagrip caps.


Thank you for that information. I have the Womens Stilleto and thought the toe strap had to be a cap...

Sent from my VK410 using Tapatalk


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

poutanen said:


> If that's the case I know exactly what you mean. Bought a used board with 2012 Customs on it. Took it for a cruise and just found they were too soft, ratchets too clunky, and straps too hurty! lol
> 
> But as for build quality, I think they'd be fine for a noob. Past a first setup though I'd go for something stiffer and more comfy.


Hit the nail on the head right there. My friend had customs in the 90's when they were one of Burtons high end bindings, and he thought they were still a high end binding in the 2010's because he is still in the stone age computer wise. Once he rode them he thought the same stuff you just said plus he snapped the heel cup. He also snapped his 90's ones back in the 90's. At least Burton has always been super good at customer service.


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

necro......... stop


----------

